
Astrophysicists observe long-theorized quantum phenomena - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-astrophysicists-long-theorized-quantum-phenomena.html
======
bookofjoe
>A Gravitational Redshift Measurement of the White Dwarf Mass-Radius Relation

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.14517](https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.14517)

